# General > Technical Support >  TV aerial

## mirandarainbow

Does anybody know of someone who can fix TV aerials as a homer? My daughter has moved into her new house in Thurso and there seems to be no signal from TV and can't afford to get a company in for a look. Thanks a lot

----------


## Mr P Cannop

where about in thurso is she ??

----------


## alan87

hi, I have private messaged you

----------


## Mr P Cannop

did not get the message

----------


## alan87

I messaged the originator of this form

----------


## alan87

If you didnt get the message let me know. This phone playing up eith messages lately

----------


## mirandarainbow

Thanks folks. Got something sorted now

----------

